# Kindle Screensavers - for the guys!



## Forster

There is so much win potential at this site, all IMO tasteful:

http://www.listal.com/list/pinup-picture

Here's one that I've converted, Isla Fisher:

Before









After


----------



## Forster

Here's another one, Hayden Panettiere:

Before:










After:


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Some of you may remember the Vargas Girls.




























See, we're equal opportunity, here.


----------



## Forster

Summer Glau


----------



## Forster

Rachael Taylor


----------



## Forster

Lymari Nadal


----------



## Forster

Kelly Macdonald


----------



## Susan in VA

If you had an early Bacall pic, I'd put that on...  or maybe the one of Marilyn on the subway grate.


----------



## Forster

Alice Eve


----------



## Forster

Susan in VA said:


> If you had an early Bacall pic, I'd put that on... or maybe the one of Marilyn on the subway grate.


I'll have to find one of those.


----------



## Forster

Enough for now, I have converted them all to kindle though. 

Alice Braga


----------



## Forster

Lauren Bacall


----------



## VictoriaP

Not big enough for a screensaver, but this is my favorite & has been since I read her autobiography as a kid:


----------



## Kathy

These are great and I think the ladies of the board will like them to.


----------



## intinst




----------



## Susan in VA

Forster said:


> Lauren Bacall


Wow, that was fast! Thank you, that was very nice of you. If you lived closer, I'd bring over a plate of brownies. 

I guess that means I finally have to tackle the screensaver hack now.... 

edit: Just saw the other one -- a big thank you to Intinst too, I'll add that one as well!


----------



## Sweety18

Kathy said:


> These are great and I think the ladies of the board will like them to.


I like them


----------



## Leslie

Folks,

We have a guideline here that this is a family friendly forum and that images should be appropriate for Harvey's 11 year old twin daughters. Based on discussion amongst the mods, I have moved some of the most recent images. It did not appear that they had been optimized as screensavers and further, we all thought they crossed the line on the family friendly guideline.

Harvey will be able to review the pictures when he gets back online. If anyone has any concerns or questions, please send me PM. 

Thanks,

Leslie
Global Mod


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks, Leslie. I agree with the deletion of those pictures.


----------



## suicidepact

Thanks for sharing the cool pics! I've been doing a lot myself, but mostly of the covers of books contained on my K2. I love how simple the resizing, and grayscaling is just using Preview within Leopard.


----------



## kevindorsey

Nice, I'm glad its not another flower


----------



## unrequited

<3 this thread.


----------



## 1131

These are great pics.  Thanks for posting them.  I especially like 40's pin-ups.  I'm too big a chicken to try the screensaver hack so I'll have to enjoy them here.


----------



## cheerio

Forster said:


> There is so much win potential at this site, all IMO tasteful:
> 
> http://www.listal.com/list/pinup-picture
> 
> Here's one that I've converted, Isla Fisher:
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After


nice and vintage


----------

